# Replacement Stethoscope Eartips



## frdude1000 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tonight I lost a black pvc eartip to my ADC 609 scope.  Can somebody tell me if Littman tips will work, or what replacement to get.  I loved the eartips!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 23, 2009)

I need to investigate this myself... from the Littman perspective... mine were chewed on by a rat while it was in storage....


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 24, 2009)

*Go to a medical supplier or med school book shop.*

Most soft tips are interchangeable


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2009)

My old ADC I lost an eartip for and wound up using a push fit gel one... it didn't work too well as the metal ear parts of the ADC are narrower than most scopes.


----------



## AZReam (Sep 24, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> Tonight I lost a black pvc eartip to my ADC 609 scope.  Can somebody tell me if Littman tips will work, or what replacement to get.  I loved the eartips!



Try GELseal Eartips by DRG/Trimline.  Available online, should be less than $5 (+ shipping of course)


----------



## timmy84 (Oct 8, 2009)

The ADSCOPE 609 is only 17 bucks, i say just buy another.


----------

